# Metformin 850 mg a day? Side Effects??



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies,

So my F/S Has put me on 850mg Metformin daily, and ihad my first tablet with dinner last night.
I honestly dont know if it was the metformin but OH MY GOD ive never had such bad stomach cramps.. so made myself go to sleep at like 9pm.. and woke up with ( sorry if TMI ) watery diarehha & awful stomach pains.

Is this a side effect that any one  else has suffered from?? Is there antthing i can eat or do to stop this cos i dont think i can take it much longer if it is the metformin...

Please help ladies..

Thanks Em


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

HI Emily,

I was on Metformin with Clomid also and can assure you that these are normal side effects. I was lucky enough not to suffer with the runny bum but did suffer with awful nausea, this was when my con was trying to get me to take 3x 500mg tablets a day. I moaned and moaned at him about the nausea (had to go homefrom work several times) and he put me on whats called "slow release" metformin (i think the brand is Glucophage) and it was MUCH better. Basically the pill was released into my system slower so worked over a period of time breaking down the sugars in my body not really quickly thus causing the nausea... Also i found if you have a really rich meal or a fair amount of alcohol this made it worse.

I am back on the same tablets now to keep my periods regular and help with symptoms oh PCOS and again its doing its job!

Please try Met again cause i really do think it makes a difference combined with the clomid. 

Take care

Lou
xx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

A lot of people get these effects but they usually ease as you get used to them. I take 1500mg and have virtually no side effects but I had a day off work each time I increased the doseage. 
There are lots of girls on the PCOS board on met.


----------



## kimmyc (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I took met to get preggo with my DD, trying to conceive again.  I got those exact same s/e at first but found if you take them with food or just after it takes a lot of the side effects away.  I started on one tablet and gradually worked my way up to 2000mg, now i dont get any s/e at all.

Good luck


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello Emily,
I was also on Metformin. It is a wonder drug! It was the only thing that helped me to have my 2 beautiful boys. When I first took it, it was so awful as I too had yucky stomach cramps and also 'explosive' bum. Metformin bum we all called it on the Clomid board!  Anyway the secret is to build it up really slowley. I was on 3 x 500 mg a day. For the first week i took half a tablet (250g) a day with my main meal Then the 2nd week I took one half a tablet (250g) with one meal a day and the other half with another meal. Then 3rd week 1 whole 500mg tablet with one meal a day and then another 250g hald a tablet the same day with another meal and so on until I had built up to the full dosage of 3 x 500mg tablets a day so it too me 6 weeks altogether. It took me ages to work out that this was the best way believe me! I suffered terribly as didn't build up slowley at first as was so eager to get ovulating and start TTC. But it is so worth going slow. I also cut out sugar and white refined carbs ie white bread/pasta etc and ate wholemeal. A small price to pay for getting my body ovulating without the horrid tummy! I followed a diet called the PCOS diet by Collette Harris and Theresa cheung. You can buy it from Amazon here is the link....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pcos-Your-Fertility-Essential-Questions/dp/1401902936/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246649109&sr=1-1

It worked for me! Anyway I just wanted to say don't give up at the first hurdle it is soooo worth trying it all out. Best of luck and sending lots of baby bubbles!

Helen xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Emily,

I too have been on Clomid on and off for about 6 years, it makes me feel so crappy! I have the runs, sickness, headaches, dizziness! 
To be honest, i just get on with it coz i dont mind how i have to feel to get my   

The thing is, your body really does get used to it, i take 500mg three times per day and things have calmed down alot now. I know its hard but u really will feel better the longer u take it. Hope this helps. 

Keeley xx


----------

